# Fake Callaway x-22



## mattyg (Mar 18, 2009)

First things Big hello its my first post

Ok I've been playing about 8 months'ish and thought id treat myself to the above clubs.

Which arrived this morning(ebay) however I think they are fake.
 If you look at the ferrule it looks differant than the one Ive seen in pictures but it does look the same as the ferrule on the tour Irons.







Any ideas guys.

Thanks in advance
Matt


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ebay by any chance?

I can't comment on the authenticity, as I know nothing about Callaway stuff, however, there is a worrying amount of copies around, especially on ebay.

You are right about the hozel though, it does look like the tour version, and that is odd.

What shafts are in them?


----------



## mattyg (Mar 18, 2009)

The shafts say project x flighted 6.0.

The grips also smell quite strong which i believe is also a give away.

Luckily I paid via paypal.
The seller has a 280 feedback and has only ever sold one other club(driver) and is uk based


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 18, 2009)

New grips can smell a bit strong anyway, but I think the hozel is a give away. It is odd that a seller has only ever sold one golf stick, and then has a brand new set of X22s to sell.

If it is a copy, it is quite a good one.

Have you had your pro look at it?

Is there a serial number on one of the irons (I think it will be on the 8i for Cally)? If so your pro could get it checked by his Cally rep.


----------



## mattyg (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm just about to leave to go to my local american golf to buy the real ones but I'll take my Fakes with me just as a double check.

Luckily its covered by paypal plus in an email from the seller he says if i'm not completly happy he will refund me no quibble sounds like he knew but doesnt want to wreck his feedback.


----------



## freddielong (Mar 18, 2009)

Its scary buying clubs on ebay I would go and have a good look in your pro shop see what the ones he is selling look like - you never now you might be ok


----------



## brendy (Mar 18, 2009)

Can you show us a pic of the shaft and possibly the serial number (if it exists, blur out part of the code), should be on the hozzle of the 7 or 8 iron iirc.
If its a fake, the shaft or the grip is the giveaway. The ferrule looks like a custom fit job as mentioned above.


----------



## vig (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm 99% that it is on the 8iron my x20's was.


----------



## brendy (Mar 18, 2009)

Im near certain also, a set of x 16's I tried once didnt have a code but were custom made for someone else.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cally can be a bit odd with serial numbers. Not having one doesn't necessarily mean fake. If it has one, then it can be checked.


----------



## mattyg (Mar 18, 2009)

American golf and Myself have confirmed they are fake Grips are miles off shaft is wrong and wrong sticker on shaft.

However at one point it did have 1 sales assistant fooled for a few seconds. he commented that the head was bang on but the grip and shaft gave it away.

so after trying the legit X-22 I am now the proud owner of a set of Nicklaus polarity

I couldnt hit the X-22 straight and they didnt feel anywhere as nice as the Nicklaus ones. (which I hit straight everytime)

So, I'm happy now If a little lighter in the pocket

Cheers for your help guys
Matt


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 18, 2009)

Glad you're going to get your 'X-22s' sorted. Did you try any other clubs at AG. I only ask as I've just checked the AG website, and those Irons are a mixed hybrid set if I looked at the right ones, and they're not cheap. By that I mean almost Â£500 which opens up a whole world of possibilities.

For example the Mizuno MX950s which is a hybrid set.


----------



## mattyg (Mar 18, 2009)

I was there for nearly 2 hours and hit severel differant makes. but the nicklaus ones just felt sweet everytime only topped it once. Plus I was hitting them direct off the matt something Ive never been able to do before. Hence Why I prefer light rough to fairway.

Whilst there we calculated that i have only been playing for approx 4 months started last march and stopped due to work/house commitments in early july.

So my guage on how good a club is can really only go on how easy it is for me to play as I dont have enough experiance in knowing how to adopt my technique.

So hopefully I have picked clubs that play for me rather than me changing my play for the clubs.

Matt


----------



## haplesshacker (Mar 19, 2009)

That's good that you're hitting them well. After-all, that's all that matters. Just need to hope that the weather holds out for you to enjoy them.

Have fun. Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## mattyg (Mar 19, 2009)

That's good that you're hitting them well. After-all, that's all that matters. Just need to hope that the weather holds out for you to enjoy them.

Have fun. Oh, and welcome to the forum.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the welcome.

Yeah bring on the good weather (i'm a fair weather kinda guy)

wimp I know

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Cernunnos (Mar 19, 2009)

Out of curiosity did you try hitting the fake X22 irons or not...? Or had you decided you were going to send them back if they were fake. Apparently there are a lot of very good fakes coming out of places in the far east like Thialand


----------



## brendy (Mar 19, 2009)

Dont send them back, report them to ebay but dont send them back, they will do someone as a starter set in your family etc.


----------



## mattyg (Mar 19, 2009)

Dont send them back, report them to ebay but dont send them back, they will do someone as a starter set in your family etc.
		
Click to expand...

They are in the post as we speak. Seller has given me a full refund already so thought benefit of the doubt and Ill send them back.


----------

